# Game music covers - BGO



## BanjoGuyOllie (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to share this . A while back I discovered the work of Smooth McGroove and decided to start something similar, ie:covering retro game tunes using my own instrument ... the banjo  !!  oh yes!

I've a few done, castlevania, link to the past, secret of mana, turrican, ffvii ...
and megaman x


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice 

I wouldn't mind hearing some FF VII tho


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Sep 23, 2014)

got one from FVII: crisis core  and my next cover is from FFVII


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice

Also hoping to hear ur Take on the great Super Mario Bros series


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's the FFVII cover. Just uploaded monday:



super mario land on gameboy next


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 13, 2014)

Latest Cover out. Going full Irish session with this one


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 20, 2014)

Latest cover out.


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. Going back to the SNES with this one.
Took me a while to get right but i think i finaly got it


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Nov 17, 2014)

Well after a 3 week break here's my new cover.
It's Crystal Castle from Casltevania 2 - Belmont's Revenge on Gameboy.
Hope ye like it!


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Nov 24, 2014)

latest cover, and first official contribution as a new member of RetrowareTV


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Dec 9, 2014)

any megaman fans out here ?


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Dec 22, 2014)

Hiya,

Here's my latest cover for 2014 :Bad Apple!! from TOUHOU 
happy new year and xmas !!


Ollie


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2014)

good work buddy!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow, they all sound great! Keep up the awesomeness


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks folks. have a great xmas !


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

BanjoGuyOllie said:


> thanks folks. have a great xmas !


Your welcome I really enjoyed them


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jan 13, 2015)

hiya,

Happy new 2015. Hope it'll be even better for you than last year!

Here's my latest and first cover for 2015 : The silence of Daylight from Castlevania II :


BGO


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jan 28, 2015)

just finished my latest cover a couple of days back:


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's my latest cover . It's a personal favourite -I'm sure with other people too  . Duck Tales - The Moon theme


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's this week's cover: Guile Theme from Street Fighter II


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Mar 10, 2015)

New cover... one of my favourite game on the SMS... no MY avourite game on the SMS


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Apr 4, 2015)

Just finished this one : Shovel Knight - Strike The Earth


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Apr 27, 2015)

because "monday morning"


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

I love your Green Hill Zone cover! Good luck on you future works!


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (May 11, 2015)

here's my latest cover. From Wonderboy 3 : Side Crawler'ss Dance


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (May 25, 2015)

Latest cover is from Castlevania, Heart of fire and this is my first guitar only cover (for a change)


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jun 11, 2015)

Latest cover it's a good time to calm things down with a slow and less busy cover. Reflective melancoly is not really the banjo's most confortable teritory but I'd like to think it worked here


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 11, 2015)

Sick gourmet race cover!

They're all dank!

But that's the best gourmet race cover I've heard yet.


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, after a bit of a break involving ... a broken finger I'm back playing and recording.
HEre's the Super Smash Bros for WiiU trailer theme


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Aug 11, 2015)

So I hung up my banjo for one cover and dusted off the ol' girl and gave Megaman X - Spark Mandrill a rocking go.
Thanks to DonutDrums for the drums too !
Let me know what you think


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

the kingdom hearts symphony soundtrack is pretty amazing


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Aug 27, 2015)

it is... in a similar vein, here's a cover of Suikoden - Beautify Golden City theme


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Sep 14, 2015)

New Cover. It's Pokemon RBY - Route 1 theme & I try to train my buddy Simon as a Pokemon


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi,, 
Here's a cover I just finished . 
Between mario maker and the NES birthday, I thought I'd go back to the early days of nintendo gaming with the next cover smile emoticon
Ollie


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice work. Will you do the underworld theme from the original nes zelda?


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Nov 9, 2015)

yeah, I've a good few more zelda tracks to do 

Here's my new cover. It's the Megalovania theme from Undertale. Play this game if you haven't yet, it's beautiful.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 9, 2015)

BanjoGuyOllie said:


> yeah, I've a good few more zelda tracks to do
> 
> Here's my new cover. It's the Megalovania theme from Undertale. Play this game if you haven't yet, it's beautiful.



Awesome work. Rock dog stole the show though  also nice video game collection.

Alot of people have been talking about undertale. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Dec 20, 2015)

hey guys.

For the newest cover I'm going back to nintendo, and the gameboy with a cover of Super Mario Land - Muda Kingdom.
The next one will be another gameboy title from Zelda, Link's Awakening - Mabe Village theme,  I won't have access to a computer then (it's scheduled) so you'll have to check the channel 
Happpy xmas!


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Feb 1, 2016)

The latest cover was so tough to pull of. I'd done a Shovel Knight cover before but this one was really tricky. Think it worked though


----------



## nonprophet (Mar 1, 2016)

I love this!  I'm subscribing.


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Mar 3, 2016)

Going back to doing sega covers for a while
So many memories in this tune alone


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Mar 23, 2016)

I Finished another Master System cover , from Psycho Fox


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Apr 11, 2016)

Two cover this week ( I forgot to post the previous one the last time  )
First one is the Sword Search theme from Zelda, Link's Awakening on Gameboy.
The second one is the Xenon 2 megablast theme : Bomb the Bass !


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm an instant fan!


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (May 10, 2016)

thanks  . 
Here's another classic from the Amiga era. Turrican - Shoot or Die


----------



## BurningDesire (May 10, 2016)

THAT BANJO WELL DONE


----------



## mashers (May 10, 2016)

I love these covers. You are extremely talented. I would buy an album of this music! If you covered some Donkey Kong Country music I would literally weep with joy!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> I love these covers. You are extremely talented. I would buy an album of this music! If you covered some Donkey Kong Country music I would literally weep with joy!


Banjo Would be an amazing fit for Donkey Kong I feel  
Maybe he could do the DK Rap. I know how much you love it


----------



## mashers (May 10, 2016)

If you're taking requests, please please please do a cover of this


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jun 8, 2016)

Let's get back to more mainstream territory 
i'm starting a Mega Man 2 month of cover. 1 week one cover & kicked things off with Metal Man


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2016)

How the hell did I miss this thread? It's amazing! Please never stop!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

OP you should do Chemical Plant zone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BanjoGuyOllie said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Here's my latest cover for 2014 :Bad Apple!! from TOUHOU
> happy new year and xmas !!
> ...



Also, I can die happy now.


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm a bit behind posting these
Next cover was Air Man


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Aug 11, 2016)

new cover is the Asgore Theme from Undertale


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Sep 1, 2016)

A couple of covers I recently done:
Another undertale one , the Ruins theme

...and a simple arrangement of the Kokiri Forest from Zelda oot on Ukulele


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Sep 15, 2016)

The Monkey Island main theme . This is now my new favourite thing i did


----------



## mashers (Sep 15, 2016)

@BanjoGuyOllie 
Woah, I love Monkey Island and that's better than the original! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Zense (Sep 15, 2016)

All of these are amazing! Keep on the good work


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's my latest one : Ninja Gaiden love (stage 4-2) Unbreakable Determination


----------



## Cyan (Oct 25, 2016)

I never saw this thread since 2014!
Thank you for sharing this. 

I used to play violin, but not good enough to record myself.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 25, 2016)

@BanjoGuyOllie fucking awesome. can I make a request? Something from shinobi 3 return of the ninja master?


----------



## BanjoGuyOllie (May 9, 2017)

hey. it's been a while since I was last here  
there's been tons of new covers but here's the latest one to date


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 9, 2017)

BanjoGuyOllie said:


> hey. it's been a while since I was last here
> there's been tons of new covers but here's the latest one to date



Just discovered this thread, pretty awesome. You're clearly skilled, interesting choice of instrument too 
Can you do Ducktales - The Moon?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2017)

This is so much cool! Well done!


----------

